# MISC | All about Trams/Streetcars/Light Rail



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Blackpool, UK


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

I have GENIUS LOCI kay:
Lisbon (PT) trams:

old tram to turists:









old tram:









special tram to climb the ills:









new trams:
















-----*-----

Oporto tram:


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

About 4 years ago I thought San Fransico was the only place in the world that had trams!

Nottingham, UK


























The trams are also named after famous midlands people...

Torvill and Dean....Olympic Champion Ice Skaters
Robin Hood....Stole from the rich gave to the poor, and a home wrecker 
Lord Byron...Top Poet
Brian Clough... Football Manager

and many more...


----------



## Lau (Nov 15, 2004)

Very nice pics Bitxofo!!!

Now, the tram of Bilbao (Spain):
From the Isozaki towers (under construction)









At street level near the Guggenheim museum


----------



## falconi (Dec 8, 2002)

here my vienna trams;

this is only a small part of it, there are hundrets of them 































































you can drive with them everywhere in the city!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Arpels said:


> I have GENIUS LOCI kay:
> Lisbon (PT) trams:
> 
> old tram to turists:
> ...


I just love wonderful Lisbon old trams 
Thanks kay:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*Naples*



























































































Sirio































































www.mondotram.it/napoli-sirio/

www.photorail.com/phr0/tram/napoli/atan_napoli.htm

Thanks to

www.mondotram.it

www.photorail.com


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> I just love wonderful Lisbon old trams
> Thanks kay:


 wellcome  they are in fact very beautiful!!


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Great pics. Any TTC Red Rocket pics out there??


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Toronto Streetcars * (not the best pictures from a preliminary search of my collection)


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Time for the "_strangest_" tram line of the world 

*Trieste*










_The tramway Trieste - Opicina is one of the most attractive railway in the world and certainly the only one of its kind! 

The tramway was built in 1902 to link the center of Trieste, at the see level, to Opicina which is at quite 5 km to the north near the Slovenian border but at 339,5 m above the see. To climb up to the Opicina hill, the tramway was first used with a rack section between Piazza Scorcola and Vetta Scorcola. So, since 1902 to 1928 the Trenovia Trieste - Opicina was a cog-wheel tramway but this configuration had the disadvantage to be too slow for the traffic and too expensive. In 1928 the rack was removed and a funicular section was built at the same place with two special cars used to push and retain the tramway cars. This configuration has the advantage to increase the traffic and to be more economic because the necessary energy is very small. The energy of the descending cars is used for the ascending ones. The only constraints is that the tramway cars must be synchronized, they must arrive at the same time at the lower and upper stations of the funicular. 



































The tramway starts at Piazza Oberdan in the center of Trieste, reaches Piazza Scorcola with a one-way track in the middle of the street shared with the automobile cars. 

At Piazza Scorcola the pushing car of the funicular is waiting for the tramway on a special ‘cul-de-sac’ track. The tramway doubles the funicular and joins the track above it, the manual shifting is operated and the tramway moves gently back close by the pushing car. When the two tramway cars are ready at each station the funicular starts. 

From Piazza Scorcola to Vetta Scorcola the line has a maximum gradient of 26%. It is a one-way track from the lower station to the siding. After the siding the second half of the funicular section has two tracks.

At Vetta Scorcola the tramway retrieves its liberty and a normal one-way track up to Obelisco which is the highest point of the line. 
The line continues down to Opicina on a special track beside the road._ 





































Older cars no more used



















www.funimag.com/funimag03/TRIEST1.HTM

www.photorail.com/phr0/tram/altre reti/altre___reti.htm










Thanks to 

www.photorail.com

www.funimag.com


----------



## MVL318 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Antwerp*

*New "Hermelijn" trams* (I think made by Siemens) 

















*inside*









*Older "PCC" trams*

















*Inside*









*Our trams are also riding under the ground.*


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*Padova*















































































































Thanks to

http://tplpadova.fotopic.net/


----------



## blackforest (Mar 14, 2005)

*Dublin, Ireland*.

Old trams:

1900









The lines were removed later, but a new tram line was opened last year:

The LUAS


----------



## falconi (Dec 8, 2002)

Istanbul:
RTE2000 turkish made tram!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Older cars no more used






















the old ones are very beatiful too GENIUS LOCI is a pity dont use tem ani more


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^
I think they use them sometimes for "special" events, like in a "parade"

But they normally are not used for everyday service


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> *Padova*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Genius!


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

can you expalin how the Padova tram works? I do not see two tracks for steel-wheel contact, just one rail. And the power is coming from above, which means that that sole rail is not for power.

:sly: :dunno: :sly:


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2004)

DonQui said:


> can you expalin how the Padova tram works? I do not see two tracks for steel-wheel contact, just one rail. And the power is coming from above, which means that that sole rail is not for power.
> 
> :sly: :dunno: :sly:


i guess that it picks up power from overhead, then dischages it to earth via the guiderail? 


good thread btw :cheers:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Some more photo's of the historical Lisbon Trams, I took these photo's a couple of years ago.

These are my favourite trams I have travelled on, because of their beautiful historical aspect, and also the way they traverse incredibly narrow and steep streets winding around Lisbon. In summer, with the windows wide open, you are so close to the buildings you can touch them as you go past. Truely amazing, and I hope they always keep them.










































The trams are not to be confused with the funiculars also in Lisbon, which look similar.


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Great pics, amasing how those little trames can go up those steep inclines.


----------



## SinCity (Sep 10, 2002)

*New Croatian built trams*

Only released a week or so ago. 100% built in Croatia for Zagrebs tram network ....

Pics are from our members .....










New Zagreb skyscraper (EuroTower) under construction in background  ...










Additional Pics ....


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

DonQui said:


> can you expalin how the Padova tram works? I do not see two tracks for steel-wheel contact, just one rail. And the power is coming from above, which means that that sole rail is not for power.


It is a _tram on tires_ produced by French _Groupe LOHR_; its name is *TRANSLOHR*

Here is a _pdf_ with the description of the system: TRANSLOHR

















Cities with Translohr 

*Clermont-Ferrand* France










*Padova* Italy










*Mestre (Venice)* Italy










*L'Aquila* Italy










*Sakai* Japan










Info from the site of Groupe LOHR (in French) 

http://www.lohr.fr/transport-public.htm

But I know in France there are other cities with this system and even other cities in Itlay (like Rimini or Jesolo) want to adopt it


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Are the TRANSLOHR trains the same as the O-BAHN in Adelaide? 
I know they are not Transitway like Ottawa. 
If you still have to builb track I don't see the advantage. Infact you have to pave the road and track it. I don't see the draw. Also still being rubber on road I wouldn't think the ride would be as smooth.


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

BTW..are they only for warmer climes, they would slip on the rail, I would think, during snow/ice.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^
In some way they're like O-BAHN, 'cause they're hybrid vehicles with tires and rail tracks they run on
I prefer traditional tram and traditional trolleybus to these hybrid ones: they're more tested and give more assurance
Infact it seems Translohr has had a consistent number of problems in its use, and I think (but it's a supposition) it would have problems even with freezed road...

The advantage is that this kind of tracks to built (even if you have to pave the road) are cheaper than a traditional tramway one


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

The industrial design team that did this want to be shot... just like the styling of the Combinos, the ones above are beyond foul.

The one above looks like a pug nosed porpoise that had an accident with a fast moving wall. 

Just like some of the designs are great and quite revoutionary, adding value to any vista... alternatively some are an embarrassment to the cities and governments that have chosen them.


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

Melbourne trams.









SW6









Z1 and W6 class trams.









three tams at Melbourne Uni.









A1 class









D and C class trams.









D class.









Two D class 5 carrage trams.

Melbourne's tram fleet consists of 489 operational trams:

SW5	3
SW6	21
W6	6
W7	11
Z1	34
Z2	3
Z3	114
A1	28
B1	2
A2	42
B2	130
C	36
D1	38
D2	21

All info and photos form http://vicsig.net/index.php?page=trams&section=rollingstock&fleet=all

All these are form the current fleet. Much older ones are on that site too. more later.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

very nice tram!!

i also like a lot the bilbao light rail. i just love light rails when they circule over de grass


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Riga, Latvia*

Tatra T3a (modernised Tatra T3SU)









Tatra T6B5









other trams:

TR1 (built in Riga, 1988, only one tram was built)









TR2 (built in Riga, 1994, only 2 trams were built)









RVR-6 (built in Riga, 1960-198x, in Riga in many modified types)


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

You know what I can't stand with some trams and trains in general.....advertising. 
As an example Vancouver's SkyTrains look like moving billboards plastered with ads and a lot with that crap that even goes on the windows. Makes the trains, in and out, look like messy graffiti walls. 
Calgary's CTrain has no advertising on them at all. The trains look so clean and crisp. They look like trains not billboards with chairs. It, like Calgary itself, are spotless.


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2004)

ssiguy2 said:


> You know what I can't stand with some trams and trains in general.....advertising.
> As an example Vancouver's SkyTrains look like moving billboards plastered with ads and a lot with that crap that even goes on the windows. Makes the trains, in and out, look like messy graffiti walls.
> Calgary's CTrain has no advertising on them at all. The trains look so clean and crisp. They look like trains not billboards with chairs. It, like Calgary itself, are spotless.


I agree, advertising on trains and trams looks crap :bash: 

Croydon Tramlink








Normal Livery


















Adverts








First Livery








more advert








an advert livery that doesnt look too bad, its discreet compared to the others and doesnt shove it in your face like the others, still..not excellent


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Not as bad as some but still don't like it. 
Advertising makes the trains look tacky.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*Messina*













































































































Thanks to

http://park2.wakwak.com/~tram/city_all/city_91/91itms.html

http://www.mondotram.it/messina-giovanni/

http://www.torrese.it/messina_oggi.htm

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/T_Messina.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Brussels*


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Okay, here are Calcutta's trams. Technology wise, they are no great shakes. But still they retain the old world colonial era charm.




























There are talks that the trams maybe phased out.


----------



## pan_tomas (Sep 24, 2002)

Lodz (PL) Trams
New trams
Bombardier Flexity Outlook
































Old trams
Konstal 805
















Konstal 805 with new face

















on suburban lines

Konstal 803 

































Duewag GT6


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)

Justme said:


> Some more photo's of the historical Lisbon Trams, I took these photo's a couple of years ago.
> 
> These are my favourite trams I have travelled on, because of their beautiful historical aspect, and also the way they traverse incredibly narrow and steep streets winding around Lisbon. In summer, with the windows wide open, you are so close to the buildings you can touch them as you go past. Truely amazing, and I hope they always keep them.


Wow, Lisbon's trams are interesting. Some of them don't even need cables going up hills, given that age and old design, that's incredible!


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

cool thread

Unfortunately, Montreal does not have one, but we might get one soon


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Those Bombardier Flexi-Trams are being considered when Toronto has to finally start phasing out its RedRockets and get new Trams. That will start anytime and will take about 15 years as there are over 200. Toronto has the largest tram network in N.A. and yes, bigger than SF.


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)

Old HK Tram


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*Bolzano/Bozen*


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*Genova*

Principe-Granarolo rack-railway line tram


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

I live in Antwerp, but that has already been mentioned.

But let's not forget the *longest tram route in the world* , the Kusttram (Coastal Tramway), which covers the shoreline of Belgium. This tram route is about 70 km long and stops in each city of the Flemish Coast.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^how long does it take to travel the full 70km?


----------



## WotaN (Jun 15, 2004)

Hmm. Other sources say that the world's longest tram route is in Germany, between Krefeld & Witten, via Dusseldorf, Duisburg , Mulheim, Essen, Gelsenkirchen and Bochum. It's 120 km long.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

WotaN said:


> Hmm. Other sources say that the world's longest tram route is in Germany, between Krefeld & Witten, via Dusseldorf, Duisburg , Mulheim, Essen, Gelsenkirchen and Bochum. It's 120 km long.


I think it is not TRAM if it is between cities, then it would be light rail!


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

From Adinkerke (De Panne) to Knokke is 2 hours and 21 minutes.


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

Hm I just read that Paris will have a 77km tram route around the city in 2010, and that this will be the longest tram route in the world. I suppose yours isn't really a tramroute then, WotaN.


----------



## lindenthaler (Apr 11, 2003)

Wuppertal, it s like tram, but from above 





































its was built at beginning of 20th century


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Wieland. said:


> Hm I just read that Paris will have a 77km tram route around the city in 2010, and that this will be the longest tram route in the world. I suppose yours isn't really a tramroute then, WotaN.


I think you mean Paris will have 77Km of tramways all located in _banlieu_, not only one route

Infact nowadays Paris has a very good metro and train system, but not a very large tram system: only two routes in _banlieu_ built at the end of '90s with a total lenght of probably no more than 30Km

Only Milan has a tram system with more than 250km of lenght: I think longest routes in Milan are over 20km
Suburban tramway lines have routes reaching over 30km: now there are just two suburban services working, but once there were dozens (almost all suppressed 'cause in '50s and '60s there was the myth of the bus :sleepy: ), and surely some reached lenght of over 70km


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

I thought the Wuppertal system was a monorail? 
There are some really cool trams, too bad they plaster them with ads so they look like graffi trains. 
The CTrain is Calgary doesn't have ads on their trains I don't think and they look so clean and crisp.


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

Stevan said:


> Wuppertal, it s like tram, but from above


Thank you for the pictures! Please don't call it a tram. It's way too cool for that.

The Wuppertal Schwebebahn features 20 stations along a 13.3 km (8.3 mile) route and serves about 70,000 passengers per day. The vehicles have a maximum operating speed of 56 km/h (35 mph). Their suspended design allows them to bank through an angle of 15 degrees when rounding curves. The system's popularity can be judged by the number of webpages devoted to it:

http://www.schwebebahn.de/
http://www.schwebebahn-wtal.de/
http://schwebebahn.com/home.asp
http://www.monorails.org/tMspages/Wuprtal.html
http://www.monorails.org/tMspages/Wupcard1.html
http://www.elevator-world.com/magazine/archive01/9712-001.html-ssi
http://ktransit.com/transit/Germany/Wuppertal/wup_mono.htm
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/vrr/wuppertal.htm
http://www.u-bahnen-in-deutschland.de/wu/wuppertal-gallery.htm
http://www.wsw-online.de/schwebebahn/sprachen/deutsch


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> I think you mean Paris will have 77Km of tramways all located in _banlieu_, not only one route
> 
> Infact nowadays Paris has a very good metro and train system, but not a very large tram system: only two routes in _banlieu_ built at the end of '90s with a total lenght of probably no more than 30Km
> 
> ...


There are still a few more cities with tram lengths larger than Milan. I believe Melbourne and Vienna are pretty close to being on par with Milan, Moscow and St. Petersburg have the longest (between 300-450km route), and a couple more I can't think of at the moment.

Then of cause, there are metropolitan area's with more than 250km route of tram, such as the Rhein Ruhr, although each network is seperated from each other, they are connected by suburban rail links, and when looking at total rail infrastructure in the metro they can be counted all together.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Yes i think counting all Ruhr tram network total lenght is surely impressive. It would be interesting to know how many km of tramways there are in whole Rhein Ruhr
Germany is one of the nations where tram webs remain when many others in rest of Western Europe dismantled their networks converting public transport with busses

Other cities with impressive networks I think they are Brussels, Berlin and Budapest...

P.S. 
When I wrote "_only in Milan_" I meant "for example a city like Milan has a 250 km tram network" to compare with (future) 77km of lenght of Paris
I didn't mean "it is just Milan to have such a big network"...
I know Milan hasn't the biggest tram network (even if it is big)


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Yes i think counting all Ruhr tram network total lenght is surely impressive. It would be interesting to know how many km of tramways there are in whole Rhein Ruhr
> Germany is one of the nations where tram web remain when many others dismantled their networks converting public transport with busses
> 
> Other cities with impressive networks I think they are Brussels, Berlin and Budapest...


Actually, I compiled a list of the top 10 tram networks in the world based on metropolitan area's, which included all of the trams in the Rhein Ruhr metro along with others. It took me days to work it all out, sourcing information from various websites, emails to tram organizations and books.

I posted it here at SSC, and it was unfortunately a victim of the first stage of "pruning" on this site and deleted. I never saved it anywhere else, and have now lost all the information. 

I just don't have the time, and heart to do all the work again. But it was a facinating list.


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.verkeerskunde.nl/nieuws2000a/parijs.htm

I don't think much people understand Dutch, but the first sentences say:
"The longest tram route in the world will come around Paris. In 2010, a 77km tram circle will have to 'embrace' the whole city."


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Wieland. said:


> http://www.verkeerskunde.nl/nieuws2000a/parijs.htm
> 
> I don't think much people understand Dutch, but the first sentences say:
> "The longest tram route in the world will come around Paris. In 2010, a 77km tram circle will have to 'embrace' the whole city."


Then they will unite the two existing routes forming a ring around _Boulevard Periferique_ (a little larger to reach 77km of lenght)
But it remains that this ring of 77km will coincide with the total lenght of Paris "web" (at the end, as it seem to be, formed by only one route, even if very long) 

Here is Ratp web site (in French) http://extension-reseau.ratp.fr/tools/plandusite.html : if I didn' understant in wrong way the two lines (T1 and T2) will be extended "step by step" till they will close the ring around the city


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

greg_christine said:


> Thank you for the pictures! Please don't call it a tram. It's way too cool for that.


Amazing Wuppertal!!
:eek2: :eek2:


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Basel(Switzerland) new Combino tram:










Zürich(Switzerland new tram:










Bern(Switzerland) new tram:


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

cOcO_cHaneL said:


> milan has a new one too rite??


yes, here are the new Milan trains:


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Porto, Portugal, new tram and underground light metro.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Cobra (Be 5/6) the new tram for Zürich

Infos in German: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Be_5/6_"Cobra"









(infront of my school)










It has independent wheel suspension so it can smothly make the sharp turns in Zürichs streets.

Edit: I see someone has posted one pic aswell, anyway my post got more information


----------



## Mojito (Aug 14, 2003)

*New trams in the Netherlands*

GVB Amsterdam, Siemens Combino:










RET Rotterdam, Alstom Citadis:










HTM Den Haag, (The Hague) Stockholm-type Bombardier A32 tramcar for the 'Rijn Gouwe Lijn' light-rail project between the cities of Gouda and Alphen aan den Rijn:










HTM Den Haag, impression of an Alstom RegioCitadis, to be delivered in 2006 for the Randstadrail project between The Hague and Zoetermeer:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

New Barcelona TRAMs, by Ricard Riol:



METRERO2 said:


> GUAPISIMAS FOTOS DE LA WEB DEL GRAN RICARDO RIOL JURADO:
> http://www.tramvia.org
> solo adsl ,no lo intennteis con 56K  TROPEZIENTASMIL FOTOS¡¡¡¡
> Empezamos por el TRAMBAIX en la plaza de la Reina Mª Cristina...
> ...


Wonderful!


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Great compilation of BCN trams!


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

very nice pictures but too many!


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

the new tram in athens


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Beautiful Athens tramways!^^
:wink2:
Euxaristw polì, file mou!!


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

Zagreb Trams, New Tram NT 2200, order for 170 new trams to join Zagreb Electric Tram over next 5 years.. 

Potential Export opportunities, Sofia, Warsaw, Melbourne, and few Croatian Cities have expressed interest for this tram, if orders are realised some 400 trams could end up overseas on streets of mentioned cities... 

Tram is 32m long, 2,3 m wide and can carry 200 passengers... Max Speed is 70kmph... 

Almost forgot, lol, Air conditioning for Passengers and Driver, enclosed CCTV, traffic warning system, external CCTV, GPS with voice and display indicators... 

It tells passengers where they are, what's next stop, it also shows distance in meters between last and next stop as well as time it will arrive to particular stop, trams have no external indicating mirrors but rather Colour CCTV system and so on, quite cool... :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## gwinczlav (Apr 3, 2005)

^^
First one 2201 entered service in July 2005, second one on 08. September 2005.


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

:applause: :applause: Zagreb has a beautiful Tram :applause: :applause:


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

MUNICH new tram:


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Braunschweig new Tram:


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

LEIPZIG new Tram:












DRESDEN new Tram:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

the new trams from Zagreb are really cute, i like them very mucz, these ones from Athina too. 
Leipzig has funny trams. 
these from Bresden have some kind of charme, a bit konservativ, but not bad.


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Another new tram from Lodz(Poland):


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

thanx guys, 

OK, this a bit older trams they'll eventually be put in to Night Service, but look closer at Munich Trams and Zagreb Older trams, they look extremely similar, don't you think? 

Zagreb Current (Older) Trams

































Munich New Trams















[/QUOTE]


Hope you don't mind, but this another German tram in service with ZET in Zagreb, some 45 Duwag trams are in service with ZET since early 90's...


----------



## WotaN (Jun 15, 2004)

@beta29: sorry to correst you, but in post #12 you've made two mistakes: Warsaw since 2001 has more modern trams:










and second tram is not from Poznan, but from Lodz ( it is written above 1st axle: MPK Lodz Sp. z o.o.)


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Here is the Frankfurt/Main Tram:











..and the newer one:


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

The new Tram in Halle (Germany)


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

The Hannover (Germany) Light Rail Train:


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Karlsruhe (Germany) Light rail:












The Tram:


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

I like Nottingham trams, what make are they?


----------



## Pas (May 12, 2003)

Nottingham's tram is so cool! so does BCN'S and Duisburg and Milan's :cheers: 
Check out this Bombardier tram in Nancy&Caen in France.. it uses single rail, a kind of guided rail technology called TVR. Their trams have rubber tyre so it can veer off track and run like a bus as well as running on reserved tracks.

some photos from Railway technology website
http://www.railway-technology.com/projects/caen/



















from NYC Subway site




























source: http://world.nycsubway.org/eu/fr/nancycaen.html


----------



## Mr. Pizza (Sep 5, 2005)

I like the Nottingham tram, also Kassel Regiotram, Chemnitz tram and the Light rail trains in Bonn and Hannover!

And the Nancy tram is awesome!


----------



## Stefan1 (Mar 16, 2005)

@copper
do you have any picture of underground section and station of Milan light rail system.
How much line of light rail?how much underground station?

I was been in Milan at march of 2000 year,but at this time in Milan dont have light rail,only classic trams,and metro


----------



## virtual1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*A32 trams in Stockholm*

Enjoy...


















Greetings: Virtual1 - found as Virtual1 on www.ss.se/forum


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

5 out of 10^ ;-(

perhaps it is the paint work, I don't know but they seem to be small and short,. for city such as Stockholm they should be at least 5 section trams...


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

until recent Melbourne's longest sectioned tram was 2 sections!

And even now the 50m Combinos are reaching capacity on the 96 light rail line...


----------



## virtual1 (Sep 29, 2005)

mic of Orion said:


> 5 out of 10^ ;-(
> 
> perhaps it is the paint work, I don't know but they seem to be small and short,. for city such as Stockholm they should be at least 5 section trams...


 - but the tram isn't the major transporation system here you know, this light-rail network only crosses the southern part of Stockholm and does not go into the city center at all! - but the network will be running with a 7 1/2 minute interval in januar and is also much appreciated by the commuters! It's actually the transportation type that gets ranked highest by the commuters.

The subway though consists of 100 stations and runs with 8 old carriages (or 9 sections with the C20-carriages!) - which is amongst the longest trains in Europe! - and the subway transports around 70 times more ppl daily than the tram!


----------



## virtual1 (Sep 29, 2005)

mic of Orion said:


> 5 out of 10^ ;-(
> 
> perhaps it is the paint work, I don't know but they seem to be small and short,. for city such as Stockholm they should be at least 5 section trams...


Oh yes, forgot to say, at peak time - the trams run with 2 coupled carriages, so that makes 4 sections if that makes you more satisfied ;-)


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

lol, great, lol...^


----------



## Cooper (Nov 21, 2004)

Stefan1 said:


> @copper
> do you have any picture of underground section and station of Milan light rail system.
> How much line of light rail?how much underground station?
> I was been in Milan at march of 2000 year,but at this time in Milan dont have light rail,only classic trams,and metro


In Milan there are 3 light-rail lines (#4, 7 and 15) and one is under construction (from Milan to Cinisello Balsamo-info here (in italian) ) 
Some pic of the underground stop: 
























The tunnel is 600 meters long between Arcimboldi and Mattei stops.


----------



## bread_n_butter (Sep 25, 2005)

*Tramway Montpellier, France. Alstom.*

Montpellier 1ère ligne.

































































2ème ligne (currently under construction)


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

^last one looks as if it had escaped from loony bin,. lol, sorry Hippy comes to my mind, love, peace and 60's , lol... 

Nice trams btw...


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

Norway wont join EU in atleast 10-15 more years. Now the red-green parties will start to control Norway from January. With it one of the parties in the parlament is one of the biggest Anti-EU parties, so I dont think it will happend.

Norway will with this maybe leave EØS, EFTA system maybe. Because there is so many things that Norway disagrees with EU.

Norway likes to control alcohol income, protect its fish and oil production. It wants to be an alternative to EU.

I dont like EU and its not a good thing for Norway join. We have all of the resources and is ranked as worlds best place to live in 5th year in a row. For countries like the eastern European countries, an EU membership is good, but I fear that there will be lots of jobblosses there.

Either Norway is inside or not,.. its a part of Europe. Having border tougether with Russia, Finland, Sweden and Iceland and Denmark thru sea. We have a task to show support to those which needs it.

Conclusion:
Norway is expensive, but in the new goverment is going for using more of the oil money at the public, which is nice. But its also important to not use them it neither, so next and next generation can have it as good and healthy life as today. The oil money is kinda guarantee money....


Regards,
Michal


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

lyon tram (france)
















Lille tram (france)








Orleans tram (france)








Bordeaux (france)
The tram of Bordeaux is the first in the world whose wire of food were integrated into the rails.


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

/\ that is very smart! i wonder why isnt it used anywhere else!
but what happens if you step on both rails at one time, you die?


----------



## SuperDog (Feb 2, 2005)

The bumpers on many of these trams do't appear to be too sturdy. 

What happens when it collides with a car. 

Specially the way they drive in Italy. Anyone has pictures of a car-tram collision?


----------



## Encore (Jul 22, 2005)

New trams in BRUSSELS:


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

That's a luxury tram alright in Brussels! Leather seats!


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

In a state of total shame and disgrace, I must say that in Brazil we have ZERO trams except a few historical touristic lines with cars from 1930. In addition, we have NO PASSENGER TRAINS of any kind except two lines. Now if you´ll excuse me, I have to go commit suicide.


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

^ LMAO  don't do that, I'm sure something will come around soon, lol


----------



## Prestonian (Sep 11, 2002)

How do they keep the grass in between the tram lines in check? Is the growth automatically stunted by passing trams or does it simply require a lot of mowing?

and a blackpool tram:


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

New tram in Leipzig(Germany)


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

Tallinn hoping to get new trams by 2100...

God damn, im so pissed.... 7 new trams were to be ordered in 2005 but they did SHIT SHIT I TELL U!


GRRRR im pissed, i dont want new busses, I want NEW TRAMS!


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

@ch1le: What for trams, how will they look like or what company would produce them?

Tram is way cooler than trolley-buses or just buses


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

New tram in Bremen(Germany)


----------



## AleksiFIN (Nov 30, 2005)

*Modern trams*

Post your pics of new trams here

few from Helsinki:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ea/ModernFinnishTram.jpg
http://jno.1g.fi/HKL202_206fi.htm
http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/fi/trams/2002-08-26_171045.jpg


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

*Building a elevated light rail*

Hey

When I saw the Sound Transit light rail line at the S. 154th St. in Tukiwila (near the airport) in Seattle metro area. They had the HUGE truss (a machine that builds the elevated trackway) I never seen one before, so I always thought they use pre-built in sections. 

The question is that which is better, pre-built in sections with a crane or built by a truss machine? Which is cheaper, also? Those are the questions that have been floating in my mind for a while. 

BTW, here's the picture of the truss machine.


----------



## Frungy (Dec 16, 2004)

I think most of the structure is precast, and the truss is just there as a skeleton frame to put the pieces into place.


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

Here's another example of such a truss in the Netherlands, used for construction of the Utrechtboog, completed in december of last year:










They actually used it as a giant concrete factory, so the bridging elements were actually cast _in_ the truss itself. Only the pillars were cast in concrete in the traditional way.


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

Aha, thanks for the answers. I understand now. The truss has moved downhill with new trackway, it started building a new trackway on around November 2005. I think it makes things easier and get perfect alignment with that machine.


----------



## officedweller (Mar 21, 2003)

For the Seattle project, it would be as Frungy mentioned. The truss holds and alligns the precast segments so they can be fitted together and tighted with epoxy glue and post-tensioned cables running through the segments.


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

Dominating the scene at Tukwila is the self-erecting, self-launching gantry crane being used build the spans that will make up the elevated guideway. The massive yellow truss — 385 feet long and weighing 512 tons — sat atop two of the piers at the station site, lifted precast concrete sections of the span into place and then held them while they were connected. Once the span was completed and set into place atop the piers, the truss then could move itself 120 feet to the next pier and restart the process.

Yikes, that is very heavy! I'm surprised how those support pillars can withstand lots of weight. That truss is about 1 million pounds.


----------



## vlaakko (Jan 23, 2006)

*Special trams*

Does your city/country have any "special purpose" trams rolling? In Helsinki we have a Pub Tram. Just have a drink or two while you travel. :cheers: 

http://www.fbsk.info/en/trade-news/SparaKOFF_celebrates/


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

What a novel idea, I love it!


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Zürich has special trams:

The fary-tale tram:









Caliente tropical tram:


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

In the Netherlands, Amsterdam has bought the Siemens Combino. As you may know, this type of tram has had many technical problems in all cities where it was sold to.









Rotterdam has bought the very succesful Citaro trams from Alstom.









The Hague currently only has somewhat older high-floor trams, but in the near future they will have new low-floor light rail vehicles that run both on the tram network as well as on some former railways. These vehicles are Regio Citadis from Alstom.









On the "fast tram" (light rail) line between Utrecht and Nieuwegein there are old high floor vehicles running, but they've got a recent refurbishment and look pretty modern again:


----------



## Anekdote (Apr 11, 2005)

*Vienna, first low-floor trams in the world and made in Vienna by Siemens*


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Barcelona new trams:


















:wink2:


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

^^ Wow! A giant dick!!!!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^144.44 metres long, the tower NOT the trams!!^^


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> another one



Wow. That's amazing technology - must cost quite a bit, no?


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

cool ones, especially barcelona. I like how the tracks run on grass. The Bordeaux ones are cool, but not as cool . Some more images
San Francisco
























More san jose


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

Those San Jose trams are TANKS


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

theyre really strange looking


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

asohn said:


> Those San Jose trams are TANKS


yep


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

Zagreb, Croatia new low floor trams made by Koncar, TMK2200 or NT2200 is 36 ton tram, 32m long, 2.35m wide and has capacity for 200 passengers, maximum speed 70kmph... 











































And an Older model TMK 2100,


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

Ansaldo/Breda built tramcar TA10019 - Athens new trams, I think 24 trams where purchased just before the Olympic Games in Athens, all serve on newly built tram line...


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

Strasbourg's Eurotrams, very nice modern looking low floor trams entered service in 2003, about 54 vehicles serve on 5 tram lines, trams are 42m long and can carry about 240 passengers...


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

Lyon's new trams, 31m long Citadis trams,


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

Montpellier Citadis trams, 24.5m trams have capacity of 140 passengers...


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

nice except for the lyon ones, I dont really like those


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

lol, Why not, I actually like these most, lol, they look like caterpillars, or front (face) reminds me of imperial storm trooper


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

Rome's new low floor trams, don't know who is a manufacture, could be Otto Breda, :dunno:


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

Dublin's trams, I think they are Citadis, not 100% sure ,


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

New Prague trams, Skoda 14T model, a 5 section 30m tram, capacity of about 180 passengers, only 4 model have been built and deliverd for Prague's city transport thus far, an initial order of 40 trams might increase in due course...


----------



## Clashman (Sep 6, 2004)

mr_storms said:


> Pretty much, most american public transportation isnt very pretty.


Minneapolis and San Diego aren't too terrible:


----------



## Marquinho (Oct 18, 2005)

The Bordeaux tram (post by gailu)

the three lines are currently in use and extension










actual lenght: 24,5 km
total lenght after extension 43.7km
number of stations: 84
open from 5a.m. to 1a.m.




There istwo types of energy supply: by the air (cables)









_by the thirth rail, in the old down town









The tram is a "Citadis" by Alsthom, like montpellier or dublin ones:




































Cours Alsace-Lorraine









Place Pey-Berland









Place de la Victoire









Avenue Thiers









getting back home









tram deposit



links
http://www.bordeaux.fr/
http://www.netbus-bordeaux.com/
http://www.lacub.com/tramway/tramway_reseau.asp

and it is going on! 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## palindrome (Nov 25, 2004)

Boston's beda type 8's designed by pinafarina!


----------



## Marquinho (Oct 18, 2005)

the third rail system is unique in the world. 

Bordeaux had many many problems with it! troubles stopped the system from 10 min to 1 hour during more than a year after it opened. The buried cable has been changed several times! all the cost were runned by alsthom. 

right now, the fiability is more or less the same than in classic systems. Some cities expressed their interrest to make a similar system for their transports network.


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

^Are there any plans to expand Bordeaux's tram network?

System looks very nice, very efficient... :cheers: 

How efficient is the 3rd rail thing, does it need more development ?


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

mic of Orion said:


> BTW, most new low floor trams cost in region of 3-4.5 million U$, cheapest low floor trams built currently are Croatian and Czech trams, CroTram made in Croatia cost about 3$ million and Skoda new trams are in region of 3.35$ million, CIF...
> 
> Other trams are about 20-25% more expensive for similar 5 section low floor tram... If you wondered why Croatian and Czech trams are so much cheaper? Workforce in Croatia and Czech Republic is lot cheaper, but in terms of quality at least Croatian made trams are superb. No glitches thus far, all are running smoothly, and most ppl who use them have only great things to say.
> 
> Melbourne, Warsaw, Sofia, Bratislava, Riga, Belgrade and few other places have shown interest for this trams.


yo mike, if a 5-section crotram costs USD 3 million, logically would a 3 section one cost USD 1.8 million? :lol: just considering the tram options for smaller cities


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Lille tramway looks like San jose :



















Orléans tramway, the brother of Dublin tramway :










Nancy tram (the tram on tire)



















Caen tram (the brother of Nancy's tram)


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

Clashman said:


> Minneapolis and San Diego aren't too terrible:


The minneapolis ones are decent but the paint job ruins it...The new San diego ones are good, but the old ones were .


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

OettingerCroat said:


> yo mike, if a 5-section crotram costs USD 3 million, logically would a 3 section one cost USD 1.8 million? :lol: just considering the tram options for smaller cities


lol, there about, it all depends on manufactures, you know Croatian TMK2100's were only about 1.2 U$ million per tram, Alstom or Otto Breda 3 section trams are about 3.2 U$ million per tram and Krakow trams (3 section Bombardier) where 2.6 million per tram, it all depends on manufacturer, CroTrams as I said where cheapest bc of cheep labour and manufacturing cost, the fact Croatia has high tech industry also helps, if country can produce such complex product on its own should count for something.. 

Ansaldo/Breda trams (Sirio Tram) example have almost identical price no matter how many sections tram has, they bid with 3 section tram for city of Montpelier and they put a price for 24 vehicles at 64€ million, Alstom came slightly cheaper at 62€ million and they won the contract to supply first 24 and subsequent orders for city of Montpelier.. 

It all depends on manufacturer...


----------



## MSPtoMKE (Sep 12, 2002)

Marquinho said:


> the third rail system is unique in the world.


Washington D.C.'s old Streetcar (tram) system was somewhat similar. There were ordinances that forbade overhead wires (throughout the whole system) so the power pickup was from a third rail in a slot down the center. I am not sure of how it worked exactly, but i don't think it was as technical as only being powered while the tram was over the section of track. There are still streets with sections of tracks with the thrid rail.










Not a modern tram, of course, but just thought i would include the historical perspective


----------



## Marquinho (Oct 18, 2005)

^^^^ but wait a second, isn't it a cable car juste like the old san francisco one? 

the third rail in bordeaux is electric, but the enregy passes threw it only when the tram is over it... it only works downtown, in order to preserve the XVIII century facades

mic of orion, as I said in the 3th page, the network is now about 25 km long and will be around 42 kilometres at the end of the extension, in 2008. Further extension is not known untill now but the network will be expand on the future.


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

no, San Francisco uses a cable running under the streets while that uses an actual live electric rail. Not modern like Bordeaux's though.


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

Nottingham Trams NET (Nottingham Express Transit), very nice trams, I think Alstom is the manufacturer, not 100% sure. 
5 section, 30m tram has capacity of about 200 passengers, Nottingham purchased 36 vehicles with additional trams to join in future...


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

Sheffield trams, got no clue who is manufacture of this tram, looks very bulky, very American, Otto Breda comes to mind when looking at this tram, they are responsible for Manchester tams as well...


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

Corydon trams, Otto Breda Trams purchased in 1999 by Corydon, trams are 26m long and can carry 180 passengers... There are plans for West London Tram Link, proposed by Mayor of London, line would be constructed in 2007/8 with 22-24 stoops connecting West London via Shepard's Bush...


----------



## architoctoc (Feb 24, 2005)

old marseille trams :








and new tram, next year...


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

architoctoc said:


> ... and new tram...


disgusting











ps. sorry, but i don't like this one


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

architoctoc said:


> old marseille trams :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very elegant, very nice tram, very Art Nouveau, comics like...


----------



## Marquinho (Oct 18, 2005)

I really do like the marseille tram. Much better than the other french Lyon, Caen or Nancy trams. 

Montpellier second line in covered with colourfull flower in a flower power spirit. I will look for a picture to show it


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Lyons tramway is very retro, like its metro!
:yes:
It looks like a worm.

The model is Citadis, by ALSTOM.
:wink2:
Also I like Marseilles tram!!
kay:


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

the new marseilles one is ok except for the nose, just like the lyon ones


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Mekky II said:


> Nancy tram (the tram on tire)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not trams but trolleybusses !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

mic of Orion said:


> Strasbourg's Eurotrams, very nice modern looking low floor trams entered service in 2003, about 54 vehicles serve on 5 tram lines, trams are 42m long and can carry about 240 passengers...


Strasbourg's trams entered service 26 November 1994 !


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*Eskisehir Turkey*

Bombardier Cityrunner 1000mm gauge network in Eskisehir Turkey .
Operation started in 2005 on2 double track lines which has a cross plan connects 4 corners of the 500,000 population city.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

All others new French trams (after 2000) :

Grenoble, Alstom Citadis 402 :


































Mulhouse, Alstom Citadis 302 :


















Nantes, AD-Tranz Incentro :


















Strasbourg, Alstom Citadis 403 (2006) :










Valenciennes, Alstom Citadis 302 (2006) :


















Le Mans, Alstom Citadis 302 (2007) :


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Strasbourg's trams entered service 26 November 1994 !


thanx, I probably confused the last tram delivery with introduction, sorry,...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*Milano*

* Eurotram *
Series 7000
Bombardier/ABB


















































































http://milanotrasporti.ferrovie.ch/article.php3?id_article=15

* Sirio *
Series 7100
AnsaldoBreda




























http://milanotrasporti.ferrovie.ch/article.php3?id_article=16

Series 7500





































http://milanotrasporti.ferrovie.ch/article.php3?id_article=17


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

nice, I wanted to put Milan's trams, but I already put few other places, I guess it is only fair for others to contribute as well 

kay:


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Trams are always marvellous...


----------



## MSPtoMKE (Sep 12, 2002)

I miss Milano and riding the number 14 from near Puerta Genova to Piazza Duomo!


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

the interior on those milan trams is far too green for my taste.


----------



## Tarchon (Feb 12, 2003)

Rome SERIE 9200 Cityway 2 (FIAT ferroviaria)



















Rome SERIE 9101 Cityway 1 (FIAT ferroviaria)




























Naples SIRIO (Ansaldobreda)



















Turin CITYWAY (Alstom)



















Messina CITYWAY (Alstom)



















@ Genius mi hai preceduto


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*Istanbul*

Bombardier Cityrunner (Istanbul)


----------



## Insignia (Jan 10, 2006)

Its sad but true.. Europe have some really ugly Trams but they do have some (3 or 4) 'World Class' Trams.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^I do not like Citiway model, it is very boxy...
:dunno:
Citadis model is great!
kay:
Both are made by Alstom.


----------



## AleksiFIN (Nov 30, 2005)

These are from Helsinki (Finland):

http://taivasalla.1g.fi/2005/2005-08/img/050813_1547_1024x768.jpg
http://www.cs.helsinki.fi/events/DAIS99/photoshow-800x600/slide15.jpg
http://home.att.ne.jp/sigma/satoh/pictures/finland/helsinki/raitiovaunu.jpg
http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/kuvat/ratikat/kuva.php?nayta=2
http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/kuvat/ratikat/kuva.php?nayta=6
http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/kuvat/ratikat/kuva.php?nayta=7
http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/kuvat/ratikat/kuva.php?nayta=8
http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/kuvat/ratikat/kuva.php?nayta=9
http://jno.1g.fi/Rvuuti8.htm
http://www.nettilinja.fi/~ahellman/ratikat/helsinki/hkl/hklvario/hkl231.jpg
http://www.nettilinja.fi/~ahellman/ratikat/helsinki/hkl/hklvario/hkl235.jpg
http://www.scanrailsoc.org.uk/images/lrt/htramc.jpg
http://taivasalla.net/2004/2004-04/img/040424_1410.jpg


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

nice kay:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

New tram in Helsinki:


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

*Clermont-Ferrand*

The following images are of the rubber-tired Translohr tram system under construction in Clermont-Ferrand:
































































For more information, see:

http://www.letram-clermontferrand.com/

http://www.lohr.fr/transport-public-tech.htm


----------



## Plumber73 (Mar 3, 2005)

Prestonian said:


> How do they keep the grass in between the tram lines in check? Is the growth automatically stunted by passing trams or does it simply require a lot of mowing?
> 
> and a blackpool tram:


That's nice. Looks like it came from a Volkswagen Van from the 60s.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

This tram in frankfurt:








Same as My australian cities tram!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Athens New Trams:
(I cant believe I used to like them!)


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

[Gioяgos] said:


> Athens New Trams:
> (I cant believe I used to like them!)


Please elaborate.


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

^^yah seriously, why dont you like them? they look fine.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Athens tramway and some Milano tramways are the same model by Ansaldobreda, Pininfarina design.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
It's Sirio model used even in Naples





















A confrontation betwen *AnsaldoBreda SIRIO*

MILANO



















NAPOLI










ATHENS










Sirio prototype (designed by Pininfarina)


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

greg_christine said:


> The following images are of the rubber-tired Translohr tram system under construction in Clermont-Ferrand:


Even in Padova, Italy, this system is working










And in L'Aquila is under construction










While in Meste is projected










Other cities in Italy as Rimini or Savona are considering to employ this transportation system...
I prefer traditional tram, to be honest... :|


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I mean, I used to be in love with them! But I am sick of them now. lol. If that makes sense. I still think there nice.


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

[Gioяgos] said:


> I mean, I used to be in love with them! But I am sick of them now. lol. If that makes sense. I still think there nice.


When I visited my cousins in Athens last summer, they were enthusiastic about the expansion of the metro system and the new suburban trains; however, they weren't so impressed with the trams. The service between Syntagma Square and the coast is too slow. Similar service could be provided by electric trolley buses. The inland leg of the tram route should have been a full metro line. Using trams for the coastal legs of the tram routes does seem reasonable given that there is little cross-traffic.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Yep. Trams just arnt for Athens as a Major type of Mass-Transit. 
There much too inefficient for a City like Athens. Still, Its nice for the coast. It just dosnt work as a way to get from North athens to south. Athens is far too sprawling for a City-wide Tram system. Stick with the Metro.


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

^^ can someone please explain to me the benefits of a one-rail tram? it still has to go exactly where the rail is, just as if it were a two-rail tram.

yes, i like traditional trams more.


----------



## Marquinho (Oct 18, 2005)

The Bordeaux tram (post by gailu)

the three lines are currently in use and extension










actual lenght: 24,5 km
total lenght after extension 43.7km
number of stations: 84
open from 5a.m. to 1a.m.




There istwo types of energy supply: by the air (cables)









_by the thirth rail, in the old down town









The tram is a "Citadis" by Alsthom, like montpellier or dublin ones:




































Cours Alsace-Lorraine









Place Pey-Berland









Place de la Victoire









Avenue Thiers









getting back home









tram deposit



links
http://www.bordeaux.fr/
http://www.netbus-bordeaux.com/
http://www.lacub.com/tramway/tramway_reseau.asp

and it is going on! 







[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

Well, for one, you only have to lay one rail, and maintinan one rail, so there is savings there. Plus, the track geometry is substantially less complex to maintain. Lastly, rubber tires give better accelleration and decelleration. My question is how are they in the snow, though?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Also Citadis model, by ALSTOM.^^
:yes:
Beautiful "one-eyed" Bordeaux tram!!
kay:
Merci!!
:happy:


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

OettingerCroat said:


> ^^ can someone please explain to me the benefits of a one-rail tram? it still has to go exactly where the rail is, just as if it were a two-rail tram.
> 
> yes, i like traditional trams more.


Anyone who is genuinely interested in this subject should read the report “Northeast Sector Rapid Transit Alternatives Project, Phase 2 - Evaluation of Rapid Transit Alternatives, Final Technical Report” prepared for the Greater Vancouver Transportation Authority for the Coquitlam ( A.K.A. Evergreen) Line:

http://www.translink.bc.ca/files/pd...s/northeast_sector/final_technical_report.pdf

For the chosen northwest corridor route (Northwest via Barnet), the report compares SkyTrain (automated trains operating on an elevated viaduct), light rail, and Guided Light Transit (Bombardier’s GLT system and Translohr). According to the report, GLT would be cheaper to operate than LRT and less then half the cost to build. A major cost difference between the systems is that, “SkyTrain and LRT require a 2 km tunnel to bypass the 12% grade on Clarke Road Hill, while the rubber-tired GLT, although slower, is able to negotiate this grade”.

The following are some of the numbers from the report:

Operating Cost per Vehicle-Hour - Table 3.6
SkyTrain: $150 - $170
LRT: $150 - $200
GLT: $110 - $140

Operating Cost per Passenger Capacity - KM - Table 3.6
SkyTrain: $0.025 - $0.035
LRT: $0.03 - $0.04
GLT: $0.04 - $0.05

Maximum Acheivable Speed - Table 5.1
SkyTrain: 80 km/h
LRT: 90 km/h
GLT: 70 km/h

Travel Time from Lougheed Station to Coquitlam City Hall - Table 5.2
SkyTrain: 13 min.
LRT: 21 min.
GLT: 23 min.

Peak Directional Passenger Demand for 2021 - Table 7.1.1
SkyTrain: 5900
LRT: 2600
GLT: 2200

Capital Costs - Demand Based Vehicles - Table 7.2.1
SkyTrain: $834.0 M
LRT: $660.4 M
GLT: $277.6 M

Annual Operating Costs - Table 7.3.3
SkyTrain: $13.8 M
LRT: $10.6 M
GLT: $9.4 M

Regarding the capital cost difference, a bit over $80 M is attributable to the tunnel required for SkyTrain and LRT. The ability to mount grades of up to 13% is one of the primary selling points of the Translohr system. The usual design limit for new LRT systems is around 6% though there are existing lines that are steeper:










Regarding the Coquitlam (Evergreen) Line study, the final recommendation is to build LRT. The SkyTrain option is dismissed due to exceeding a cap on initial capital cost. The GLT option is dismissed due to the technology being considered too new and unproven.


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

^^ thx for the explanation 

hey speaking of vancouver, what is the status of the LRT construction in the city? i love vancouver :yes: are there any infrastructure projects coming, besides the new cable-stayed bridge, such as trams?


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

OettingerCroat said:


> ^^ thx for the explanation
> 
> hey speaking of vancouver, what is the status of the LRT construction in the city? i love vancouver :yes: are there any infrastructure projects coming, besides the new cable-stayed bridge, such as trams?


I believe the Canada Line (formerly known as the Richmond-Airport-Vancouver Line) is under construction:

http://www.canadaline.ca/index.asp

I believe the Evergreen Line (formerly known as the Coquitlam Line) is under design development and awaiting decisions on funding:

http://www.translink.bc.ca/Plans_Projects/Coquitlam_Line/default.asp


----------



## zivan56 (Apr 29, 2005)

^^ There are plans to have a streetcar to run through parts of downtown. There is already a historic tram that runs for a few blocks, but thats only for show.

More info: http://www.city.vancouver.bc.ca/engsvcs/transport/streetcar/phasing.htm


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

that evergreen line is like a LRT line in the middle of nowwhere, not exactly integrated too well into the network. but oh well, better than a bus.

one thing i wasn't able to understand: that canada line, is that also LRT (a tram) or a heavier-duty metro-style train?


----------



## Marquinho (Oct 18, 2005)

in nancy, one of the first one rail tram to be expanded, there was a lot of problems. in fact, the system allow the vehicule to leave the rail and be on the roads just like a bus. the fact it can climb hills was revelant to in the choise for this system. 

but the problems has we saw on the scheme of greg cristine's post is the vision. there is also a problem of capacity which is lower than in LRT. The biggest problem in nacy is that the rubber roads were used very quickly, and had to be changed. the vehicule lane were also used very quickly, creating holes on it, and they were changed too. 

the nancy tram opened something like tow years late


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

BenL said:


> Some very nice designs there - particuarly Bordeaux and Lyon. In Britain, there are many proposals for more tram networks, particuarly in London after the success of the Croydon Tramlink and also across regional cities. That said, France and Germany are probably the world leaders in modern urban tram networks.


France is the country of the Tram with Nantes (planned at the and of 1970's and opened in 1985)
Only three tram system was build before 1985 and those system was renovated in the 1990's

Most French tram networks can be considered as light rail networks since they always run separate from any other road traffic and usually have priority when crossing the road.

*Lille* 1874 (renovated in 1990's) 
*Marseille* 1878 (closed for renovation and extention opening in 2007)
*St Etienne* 1881 (renovated in 1990's)
*Nantes* 1985
*Grenoble* 1987
*Paris* 1992
*Strasbourg* 1994
*Rouen* 1994
*Orleans* 2000
*Montpellier* 2000
*Nancy* 2001
*Lyon* 2001
*Caen* 2002
*Bordeaux* 2003
*Mulhouse* 2006
*Valencienne* 2006
*Clermont Ferrand* 2006
*Le Mans* 2007

Mulhouse tram


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Other in French

*St Etienne*









*Grenoble*









*Rouen* 









*Montpellier*

















*Orleans*










*Paris* Tramtrain T4 opened in novenber 2006









Design of the new *Marseille* tram


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

Oslo


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

*Helsinki*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

minato ku said:


> France is the country of the Tram with Nantes (planned at the and of 1970's and opened in 1985)
> Only three tram system was build before 1985 and those system was renovated in the 1990's
> 
> Most French tram networks can be considered as light rail networks since they always run separate from any other road traffic and usually have priority when crossing the road.
> ...


*Grenoble1987* (the 1st version)










*Nancy* 2001: it's a guided trolleybus










In *Caen* 2002, almost the same one but it's much more a rubber-tired "tram"










*Clermont Ferrand* 2006, a rubber-tired "tram" as well:


















For more information concerning rubber-tired "trams":
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guided_bus


----------



## guinessbeer55 (Jul 25, 2006)

i just think that they are so much more appealing then buses...


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

What advantage shall it have to base "trams" on tires? Less noise? But aren't rail based trams more efficient?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

guinessbeer55 said:


> i just think that they are so much more appealing then buses...



No those tramways are a central rail


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

Slartibartfas said:


> What advantage shall it have to base "trams" on tires? Less noise? But aren't rail based trams more efficient?


Not necessarily. It's a tradeoff between traction and friction. You can have good performance accelerating and braking, or less rollingi resistance while moving. A tram doesn't move very fast for long periods of time. That increased friction also permits steeper grades. In Theory they should be heaper due to using common tires, but in reality that may not be so true. The other saving comes in only having to use one rail, and not having to worry about keeping the rails aligned.

Time will tell if it is a good idea or not.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Cloudship said:


> Not necessarily. It's a tradeoff between traction and friction. You can have good performance accelerating and braking, or less rollingi resistance while moving. A tram doesn't move very fast for long periods of time. That increased friction also permits steeper grades. In Theory they should be heaper due to using common tires, but in reality that may not be so true. The other saving comes in only having to use one rail, and not having to worry about keeping the rails aligned.


I tend to believe that trams are simply more cost efficient on the long term. You know the one who buys cheap, buys expensive (in reallity). If I look at the trams in Vienna the vehicles can be used for at least 30 years. Not being dependant on tires saves you a lot of expenses related to it. 

Perhaps the most significant advantage of Trams is though that they can be built ultra low floor like in a far easier and most importantly far more efficient way than busses. (or any vehicle using tires). I also guess that trams have higher capacity on the same space.

But I am a rather bloody layman anyway  Thanks for the info in your last post.






> Time will tell if it is a good idea or not.


It will propbably


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

These trams are just concepts from a student design competition held by Alstom for a next generation tram for Melbourne. They're based on the Citadis, so that explains the similarities.

*Winner: YOKOPANO (Monash University)*









*Second Place: X-Posed (Swinburne University of Technology)*









*Third Place: Chili Hazard (Monash University)*
_Looks like they should have paid closer attention to the tracks..._









*Judge's Award for Innovation: Atlas (RMIT)*









We'll probably never get something like it, but they sure are different.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

invincible said:


> *Judge's Award for Innovation: Atlas (RMIT)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrgh, this is surely unusual and futuristic and would probably need some time to get used to its appearance. Really interesting design.


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

*Translohr Tram, Padova* (Italy)


----------



## Elsongs (Oct 18, 2006)

minato ku said:


> No those tramways are a central rail



...so TECHNCALLY, they're monorails?


----------



## Elsongs (Oct 18, 2006)

invincible said:


>


I got a pair of Nikes that look like this.



>


Look, mom! That building is moving!!!!



>


Is this one set for cotton, linen or permanent press?



>


Ladies and gentlemen, the world's largest USB flash drive.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

minato ku said:


> No those tramways are a central rail



"This thing" is considered as a road vehicle. Look the license plate ! (above not below )











The TVR (Transport sur Voie Reservée, Transportation on Reserved Lane) replaces the "old" trolleybuses on the same line but now the technological choice done is a "dead-end"... 

Old trolleybuses of Nancy:
*Unplugged*:









*Plugged*:









New guided trolleybuses (TVR) of Nancy:
*Unplugged* in *non-guided* mode:









*Plugged* in n*on-guided* mode:









*Plugged* in *guided* mode:









*Plugged* in the 2 modes:


----------



## guinessbeer55 (Jul 25, 2006)

any one have any pics of portland, ore??


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

really incredible.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Strange solutions...
:sly:


----------



## Il_Milanese (Jan 31, 2006)

I still can't get the use of that. I saw that they have also a steering wheel, so why the guide? Couldn't they just make longer trolleybuses?


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

can someone tell me the advantages of these central rail trams?
rubber tires usually mean more friction


----------



## guinessbeer55 (Jul 25, 2006)

i think those central line trams are ugly. i mean what is the point of half-assing it!! if your gonna build a tram build a proper one...


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

they all look awsom especally wat [email protected] posted un plugged and non gaudid at the same mode man its cool


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

guinessbeer55 said:


> i think those central line trams are ugly. i mean what is the point of half-assing it!! if your gonna build a tram build a proper one...


You can say these central rail trams are useless, expensive, unreliable... it's sure but ugly !? ... it's only a partial point of view that doesn't depend on the technology used. 
I think you can find ugliest (real) trams ... even in the US


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

guinessbeer55 said:


> i think those central line trams are ugly. i mean what is the point of half-assing it!! if your gonna build a tram build a proper one...


oh, come on!
this is not a tram sensu stricte, it's something in between tram/trolleybus
it's a big idea. outside the old town it's just a trolleybus, and insiede old town it can be a tram without overhead wire in order to not disturb the view and protect the 'old' character of the buildings and streets.
i like that idea very much, just as the one of Bourdeaux tram


----------



## spsmiler (Apr 9, 2004)

invincible said:


> These trams are just concepts from a student design competition held by Alstom for a next generation tram for Melbourne. They're based on the Citadis, so that explains the similarities.
> 
> *Judge's Award for Innovation: Atlas (RMIT)*
> 
> ...


wow! Strewth! OMG!!!

But then Lyon got some trams with odd looking fronts - and Marseilles will be getting trams that look something like they were designed for an ocean liner.

Simon


----------



## jamesinclair (Mar 21, 2006)

How about something more american?


















Boston, picture taken 2 days ago


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Very ugly.


----------



## guinessbeer55 (Jul 25, 2006)

how do you post pictures???


----------



## Xabi (Nov 8, 2004)

*Bilbao tram:*



> *Tram cars of Bilbao built by the basque company CAF:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next tramway network in the Basque Country: Vitoria-Gasteiz (enjoy the thread!  ).


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Nice tramways in Bilbao!


----------



## guinessbeer55 (Jul 25, 2006)

will someon please just answer me... How do you Post Pictures???, Ive got some great ones of trams in Portland.


----------



## Frank J. Sprague (Nov 19, 2005)

guinessbeer55 said:


> how do you post pictures???


vB code










Right click the picture above and select "view image" and then right click again and select "properties" and then highlight the top line "location" which is the URL you will be linking to. You use that for any image using the code from the "Image" section in the vb link I included at the top. The preview post will show if it is working out.


----------



## Frank J. Sprague (Nov 19, 2005)

guinessbeer55 said:


> will someon please just answer me... How do you Post Pictures???, Ive got some great ones of trams in Portland.


Good, check the post I just sent, looking forward to seeing what you got.


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

minato ku said:


> Very ugly.


Here is the king of light rail ugly (San Jose):


----------



## phubben (Aug 5, 2005)

It sure is ugly... but looks kinda roomy, doesn't he?

Bilbao's reminds me of the first Fiat Multipla... Can't say why!


----------



## guinessbeer55 (Jul 25, 2006)

Here are some pictures of Portlands Streetcar:



















Here are some pictures of Portland's light rail:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Useful but not so beautiful...
:runaway:


----------



## guinessbeer55 (Jul 25, 2006)

i love dublin's any on have pics??


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

Tacoma Link light rail (streetcar) 
Here's a few pictures


----------



## Nicux (Jul 30, 2005)

bitxofo said:


> Translohr is not a real tramway...
> :|
> Which are the advantages of translohr instead of a tramway?
> :?


I live in a city where the translohr has been chosen: Padova, Italy.
It had to be in service but no... because of dozens of troubles to the track, to the brakes... absurd!
I wish Padova hadn't chosen this completely useless system.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

New pictures of the "tram-train" (LRT, Siemens Avanto) of the line







near Paris.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

T4 in Paris??? :O!!! but where? i thought only T3 it's been building


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

In the northern suburbs of Paris

In fact the T4 will open before the T3
T4 November 2006
T3 December 2006

Many tram lines are planned in Greater Paris


----------



## kissodon (May 29, 2006)

*Budapest, Combino Supra Budapest NF12B*

The world longest Tram (52m)


----------



## guinessbeer55 (Jul 25, 2006)

wow that one in budapest is pretty tight!!


----------



## Pavlvs (Jan 5, 2005)

up


----------



## Blijdorp (Oct 18, 2005)

The Manchester trams look really ugly.


----------



## Pippi444 (Jan 28, 2007)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> *Turin*
> ona.jpg[/img]
> 
> series "_2700_" in _Ristotram_ version
> ...


I see that tram got a parking ticket


----------



## AVassilios (Jun 2, 2007)

Why you all forgot athens?? It's one of the most beautiful systems over the world! I know what i'm talking about. Btw, my city would be Zurich but i can't find pics at the moment, but my favorite city is athens!

Here some of my pics:









































































more:

http://picasaweb.google.com/Alexis.Vassilios/TripToAthens
http://www.athenstransport.net.tc

greets:wave:
AVassilios


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

*Seattle*

Antique waterfront trolley. Currently out of service while they rebuild the maintenance facility on another site. Trams were originally made in Australia. 










Brand new South Lake Union trolley (service starts winter 2007).










Also plans for a First Hill/Capitol Hill line that will run between the Pioneer Square and Capitol Hill light rail stop that could also connect with the waterfront line.


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

New Brussels tram 3000:


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

BoulderGrad said:


> Antique waterfront trolley. Currently out of service while they rebuild the maintenance facility on another site. Trams were originally made in Australia.


Tram W2.518 entered service in Melbourne on 2 August, 1928.  Bit different from what it would have looked like back here though:









This tram was built 25 years later (the class was in production for 33 years) but has seen much less restoration work. DDA regulations will mean that these trams will not be allowed on route services for much longer though.


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

haha, I didn't realize they were THAT old. Anyways, for now, they've replaced them with an interesting alternative:


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Here,in Budapest,we have:
UV








ICS








Tatra T5C5








TW 6000








Siemens Combino Supra


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Some tram shots from Melbourne:










note the track layout in this shot:





































Some decorated trams:





















Our oldest, but our favourites, are the W-Class, which are gracing the streets of Seattle as well:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

*LRT which runs only by a battery*

車内に搭載した電池だけで走り、停留所に止まった数十秒間に消費分を急速充電できる路面電車を、財団法人鉄道総合技術研究所（東京都国分寺市）が開発した。

１１月末から、札幌市で性能を確認する実証試験を始める。

床が低いバリアフリー型の車両で、搭載したリチウム電池をフル充電すれば約１５キロ・メートル走れる。減速時には、電車の勢いの７割を電気に戻して電池に蓄える。停留所では、パンタグラフを上げて架線から補い、急速充電する。現在の路面電車に比べて約１割の電力量を節約できるという。来年３月まで行われる実証試験には、ニッケル水素電池で動く川崎重工の車両も参加。よい結果が出れば、省エネ路面電車の実用化が近づく。

Railway Technical Res. Inst. (Kokubunji-shi, Tokyo) Foundation developed the streetcar which cut a consumption share by hi-charging for dozens of seconds when I stopped at a run, the stop only by the battery which I put on the inside of car. 

I begin a proof examination to identify performance in Sapporo-shi in the end of November. 

About 15 kilos meters can run if they charge the lithium battery which a floor was equipped with by low barrier-free-shaped vehicle fully. I return 70% of the force of the train to electricity and, at the time of the slowdown, save it to a battery. At the stop, I put up a pantograph and supplement it from an overhead wire and charge it rapidly. It is said that it can save about 10% electric energy in comparison with the current streetcar. The vehicle of kawasaki moving with a nickel metal hydride battery participates in a proof examination performed until next March. If a good result is given, the practical use of the energy saving streetcar approaches.


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow, that is really cool! That might reduce the cost of construction because there is no overhead wires or 3rd rail involved to construct as technology advances and they won't need a pantograph at all. I don't know how well it performs compared to a standard LRT so we'll see how it compares in near future.


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

How about a tram that is powered by a flywheel that is either revved at the stations or is revved by a small onboard engine:

http://www.parrypeoplemovers.com/index.htm


























http://www.parrypeoplemovers.com/faqs.htm

WHAT IS THE PPM CONCEPT?

The principle behind PPM technology is flywheel energy storage. Energy is stored in a flywheel installed in the vehicle - similar to a battery but using simpler, easier to maintain technology. This has two important outcomes:

The flywheel supplies stored energy to the wheels to power the vehicle, so the prime mover (e.g. an engine or electric motor) can top up the stored energy in the flywheel independently of the power needs for making the vehicle move 

The flywheel can store braking energy, which would normally be dissipated as heat from the brakes but instead is stored and used again to power the vehicle. 

The first point means that an electric PPM vehicle can take all its energy at the stops, so there is no need for electrification along the line. It also means that if an engine is fitted, it can be much smaller than what would normally be needed to move a vehicle of the same size.

PPM technology is also about making sure that products are engineered to meet the exact needs of their application - keeping vehicles light and easy to maintain and operate.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

pretty cool concept it could work in cities that can't afford Metros like Miami we need that sort of system there

is overhead wires bad or good?


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Meanwhile in Russia...


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah Novocherkaast  u can say whatever u want but Russian and Polish old trams are very strong through a lot of years they run and run 


This video is lot better it shows perfectly everything 








Odessa Ukraine


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> Meanwhile in Russia...


Though I remember some bad sections of track in Boston, I haven't seen any track as bad as in that video in the United States. I have experienced wheels with flat spots in the United States. "Clunk! Clunk! Clunk! ..." I also have experienced demonstrations of how the flat spots occur. It usually involves emergency breaking with the wheels sliding due to a motor vehicle turning in front of the train.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

To balance out the negativity from previous posts - my very favorite tram system of Russia:


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Why...?


----------



## MK Tom (Oct 26, 2009)

Let's perhaps look at the UK for some well built, nicely maintained tram systems to contrast against these examples! Just to show tram transport at its best.

Manchester:









Blackpool:









Croydon (London):









Similar systems also exist in Sheffield, Birmingham, Nottingham and Edinburgh.


----------



## Gre4ko (Mar 26, 2009)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> Why...?


Photoshop.


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

I doesn't seems to be photshoped...


----------



## Bibigon1840 (Apr 4, 2014)

Klausenburg said:


> I doesn't seems to be photshped...


This is original report at LiveJournal. As you can see, blogger (Dmitry Chistoprudov) posted it on April 1, 2011 (April Fool's Day).

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/71001.html


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

Good joke then :lol:

I wondering though why was never tried in reallity something like this...I know it makes no sense, but there are other PT weird vechicles...


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

The Skoda Astra, which is the basis for the streetcars being built by United Streetcar < http://unitedstreetcar.com/ > for several US cities.


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

The PCC, still in use on the F-Line in San Francisco, the Mattapan High Speed Line in Boston, the Girard Avenue Line in Philadelphia, and a few other cities.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Who agrees that soon Spanish CAF and Polish PESA are gonna win the prise for making the most ugly modern trams, especially CAF.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

greg_christine said:


> The PCC, still in use on the F-Line in San Francisco, the Mattapan High Speed Line in Boston, the Girard Avenue Line in Philadelphia, and a few other cities.



Don't forget Antwerp!


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

Can someone provide some numbers regarding the energy consumation of the old and new trams? In Romania, at the first order for the new Astra Imperio tram (Siemens based), the chairman of Astra said that energy consumation of 0,63 KW/KM is the best in the world...Can someone provide some details?


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

Klausenburg said:


> Can someone provide some numbers regarding the energy consumation of the old and new trams? In Romania, at the first order for the new Astra Imperio tram (Siemens based), the chairman of Astra said that energy consumation of 0,63 KW/KM is the best in the world...Can someone provide some details?


Do they have air-conditioning? That makes a different basis for comparison.


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

Silly_Walks said:


> Don't forget Antwerp!


An don't forget thousands of PCC in Eastern Europe and Russia : the TATRA T3


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

T3 aren't exactly PPC, unlike T1.


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

XAN_ said:


> T3 aren't exactly PCC, unlike T1.


How? T1 to T4 were basically PCC technology. CKD Tatra built over 18,600, the biggest number in the world.


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

How to reduce heating costs of the interior of trams in winter:


----------



## JustinB (Aug 12, 2008)

nanar said:


> An don't forget thousands of PCC in Eastern Europe and Russia : the TATRA T3


And Brussels!

(All pictures are from NYC SUBWAY site www.nycsubway.org)


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

historyworks said:


> How? T1 to T4 were basically PCC technology. CKD Tatra built over 18,600, the biggest number in the world.


Well, it depends on what you mean by saying PPC.


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

When belgian (La Brugeoise et Nivelles & Ateliers de constructions électriques de Charleroi) or a tchecoslovaquian (Tatra) tram constructor buys *all the trade rights and technical licenses* concerning motors, electrical systems etc, etc ... to the two US companies which initialy built PC, the result is always - allow the international trade regulations - considered as PCC.
So "it does not dépend" : THEY ARE REAL PCC


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Tramwayman said:


> Who agrees that soon Spanish CAF and Polish PESA are gonna win the prise for making the most ugly modern trams, especially CAF.


Sorry, Skoda already won that one.


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

JustinB said:


> And Brussels!
> 
> (All pictures are from NYC SUBWAY site www.nycsubway.org)


Are the ones built in Italy by Fiat? :hmm:


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

sorry, nothing - to delete.


----------



## intres (Sep 29, 2012)

friedrichstrasse said:


> Are the ones built in Italy by Fiat? :hmm:


Fiat cars also received PCC technology, as the polish cars built by Konstal types 13N and 13M.


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

Therefore we have the original PCC. And then Tatra, Konstal and Fiat trams based on PCC's. Right?


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

When you say "we have the original PCC", who precisely is "WE" ?


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

But... what is the "PCC technology"?


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

nanar said:


> When you say "we have the original PCC", who precisely is "WE" ?


Slavic languages (at least) tend to use "we have" as equivalent of "there are".
Not sure if this is case for Huungarian.


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

Klausenburg said:


> Therefore we have the original PCC. And then Tatra, Konstal and Fiat trams based on PCC's. Right?


Konstal didn't buy a licence - Poland took two CKD Tatra T1s and copied the technology. So Konstal 13N would be regarded as PCC technology too.


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

MrAronymous said:


> Sorry, Skoda already won that one.


Attractiveness is a matter of individual taste, so there are no "winners". Skoda has good designs. I particularly like all the Forcity models:

http://www.skoda.cz/en/products/tramcars/

Alfa (15T) is also the best technology with completely stepless low floor (true 100% low floor, not marketing fib), swivelling bogies, plenty of doors and evenly-spaced, very quiet and good ride. These things are more important than having a pretty facade but not functioning efficiently.


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

*Imperio by Astra Arad (Romania). Based on Siemens Combino.*


----------



## balex1 (Nov 13, 2013)

New Russian tram *R1* (Russia One) by UVZ (Uralvagonzavod).
All photos by Ilya Varlamov. The official presentation will be tomorrow.
























More photos in Ilya's blog: http://zyalt.livejournal.com/1112328.html
This tram is based on 71-409 model (the first 100% low-floor tram in CIS) with new design by Alexey Maslov lab. Almost all components are russian-made except for door drives and articulation "accordion". The bogeys in serial trams are expected to be switched to newer ones, so that the space over them could be used better.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Too..., erh, ...futuristic and difficult to maintain


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Oh I love it! Just gorgeous.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^Too..., erh, ...futuristic and difficult to maintain


Well, I'm not sure about the last part. Only real test rides can show us, if its easy to maintain or not.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

It looks like an Alstom Citadis.
Similar dimension, same kind of doors layout.


----------



## Maadeuurija (Nov 14, 2010)

Minato ku said:


> It looks like an Alstom Citadis.
> Similar dimension, same kind of doors layout.


You can say that about most modern low floor trams with fixed bogies....


----------

